# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software) مساعدة :  للخبراء الرجاء الدخول مشكله عويصه في بلاك بيري بولد 9900

## alroof

مشكلتي ك الاتي لدي بلاك بيري بولد 9900 المعروف بمشاكله
والمشكله اني الجهاز علق وحاولت اعمل له factory rest عن طريق برنامج BBSAK
ومسح السوفت وير عن طريق برنامج JL_Cmder وحاولت عمل سوفت وير للجهاز بنفس الاصدار
الموجود عليه ثم عمل دوان قريد للاصدار السابق وعمل ابديت للاصدار احدث ولاكن بدون فائدة
الجهاز يشتغل الخط يمشي وتطلع شاشه بيضاء بدون اي رساله خطأ ولا يقبل اي برمجه
وهذا فيديو للمشكله 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
هل من يجد للمشكلة حل او يساعدنا لحلها

----------


## alroof

16 مشاهدة للموضوع ولا احد ادلا حتى لو بمشاركة بسيطة

----------


## محمدعبدالفتاح

ربنا معاك

----------

